

Show HN: Place to hang out with your friends while staring your computer screen - tkoski
http://spend-a-day.at

======
mp4box
Warning: xss

[http://spend-a-day.at/scriptalertxssscript](http://spend-a-
day.at/scriptalertxssscript)

You might wanna sanitize the room name and username fields.

~~~
koski
Will do. I was sure yhere were so.e of those left. Thanks for the hint.

------
tkoski
"Creator" here. :)

Happy to answer any questions if some.

~~~
pmoorcraft
I was interested by the title but since there's no information in the actual
website, I'm weary of giving my email address- What is this actually about?

~~~
tkoski
Yeah, it does not ask for any information at all. Just decide what you want
your place to be called.

------
holoiii
Pretty cool, good job

